

The BlastBeat server - unbit
https://github.com/unbit/blastbeat/

======
brugidou
How does this compare to mongrel2?

~~~
mekwall
There are 2 main (tech) differences:

\- Mongrel2 uses SUB/PUB (2 channel), BlastBeat uses ROUTER/DEALER, you only
need one channel for request and response.

\- Mongrel2 put the whole request in a single message, this is easier but
forces you to pass uploaded file as filenames (so backend must be on the same
machine or need access to the mongrel2 machine) or to buffer into memory (for
adding datas to the zeromq message). BlastBeat requires you to manage request
content data assembling 'body' messages.

So, 2 different approaches. In addition to this mongrel2 is a full featured
webserver, an area in which BlastBeat does not want to compete :)

Source: [http://www.mail-
archive.com/uwsgi@lists.unbit.it/msg03917.ht...](http://www.mail-
archive.com/uwsgi@lists.unbit.it/msg03917.html)

------
chewxy
So this is like Mongrel 2?

